# SD Craigslist - Goldendoodle, 3-year old male



## LilBitBit (Jan 15, 2012)

gorgeous goldendoodle puppy

The last line of this ad really makes me angry. As if owning a dog is a passing fancy and it becomes easier with time to just give one up. 



> "I AM HOPING TO FIND HER A HOME ASAP. SHE IS GROWING ON ME AND IT IS GETTING HARDER AND HARDER TO SAY GOODBYE"


Golden retriever

Beautiful, unaltered 3 year old male.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You could you give them this website for Doodle rescue, I doubt the poster would be interested though since they are selling her.

Oodles of Doodles Rescue Collective - Poodle / Mix / Doodle / Fuzzy Critter - RESCUE / REHOME


----------

